# Radiofrequency ablation of lumbar sympathetic chain



## Bjornson (Feb 19, 2009)

At our origanization we are discussing whether or not cpt code 64640 is appropriate for the radio/frequency ablation of the lumbar sympathetic chain or if there is a more appropriate cpt code for this procedure.  Or would cpt 64999 be what is needed?
Thanks,
Nanette


----------



## kmhall (Feb 19, 2009)

Look at code 64622.  could this be what you are looking for?


----------



## lcreynolds (Jun 24, 2011)

*ASC coder*

I am searching for documentation for a CPT code for Cold Ablation Radiofrequency of the spine.  I am not having much luck. Any ideas?
Thanks,  
Linda


----------



## brockorama01 (Jun 27, 2011)

Please explain "Cold Abalation" for RF.  RF burns with heat.  Is this pulsed RF which is cooler than normal RF?

Brock, CPC
Billing Czar


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 27, 2011)

Per a private response I received from the AMA CPT Network, RF ablation of sympathetic chain is unlisted code 64999


----------

